
How Doughnut-Loving Cops Became a Stereotype - grease
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/how-doughnut-loving-cops-became-stereotype-180956730/?no-ist
======
grease
tldr: In the 1950's, doughnut shops were some of the first food businesses
commonly open late at night. They became hot spots for police working the
night shift since it gave them a place to grab a snack, fill out paper work,
or even just take a break.

